# Edicubes attitude check.



## MichaelP. (Dec 4, 2009)

Hey, I sent a message to edicubes.com to try and find their manufacturer, I told him I wasn't starting a shop and this is how his response email went.


Osaka to me

Your question is retarded, but i'll still respond back:
My friend lives in Korea, so he buys directly from the shopping malls. Just like how Walmart sells Rubik's Brand Cubes!
I could care less about you starting a shop or not because clearly i could care less. I make way more money from my job than this ever will, and most of it goes to my friend anyway.
IMO, Edison's are $hit and overrated. It's not worth getting a $20+ cube where it ruins itself when you try to mod/clean it. And they don't even sell replacement edison cores in stores! That's messed up!
So just save your money and get a JSK or Type F, or something better!
Edison Cubes are really $hit cubes to be honest with you. I'm mean, you're wasting $20+ for a cube that ruins itself. -


I feel like theirs some serious problems here. 
1. He's selling a product he considers awful.
2. He tells me my question is retarded. 
3. "I couldn't care less"
4. He obviously doesn't give a .... about his costumers.

Anybody else feel like this is messed up, or am I overreacting?


----------



## Muesli (Dec 4, 2009)

Sounds like a lovely guy.


----------



## fundash (Dec 4, 2009)

I'VE SEEN WORSE!


----------



## JLarsen (Dec 4, 2009)

Take his advice. Just honesty. Funny stuff though.


----------



## MichaelP. (Dec 4, 2009)

I know, but it seems like, as a salesman, he's kind of... obnoxious.


----------



## yoruichi (Dec 4, 2009)

is he good enuf at cubing to have the authority to say that edisons suck?
suz doesnt dan cohen use them? im pretty sure dan cohen does not suck


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 4, 2009)

Well I bet he just lost some business because of that. I'll never order from there now.


----------



## MichaelP. (Dec 4, 2009)

yoruichi said:


> is he good enuf at cubing to have the authority to say that edisons suck?
> suz doesnt dan cohen use them? im pretty sure dan cohen does not suck



The cube doesn't make the cuber, but no I don' think he is.


----------



## JLarsen (Dec 4, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> Well I bet he just lost some business because of that. I'll never order from there now.



He even said he doesn't care

"I make way more money from my job than this ever will, and most of it goes to my friend anyway."


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 4, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Well I bet he just lost some business because of that. I'll never order from there now.
> ...



His friend will care.


----------



## Hammond (Dec 4, 2009)

Edisons are weak anyway.


----------



## CubeNoob1668 (Dec 4, 2009)

i'd like to see the actual message, sounds like you're stretching the truth a little bit to me. i can't imagine he was really so rude


----------



## MichaelP. (Dec 4, 2009)

CubeNoob1668 said:


> i'd like to see the actual message, sounds like you're stretching the truth a little bit to me. i can't imagine he was really so rude



That was copy and pasted. I did change some bad S's to $ though, if that's stretching the truth. Here's a picture of the message.


Spoiler


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 4, 2009)

MichaelP. said:


> CubeNoob1668 said:
> 
> 
> > i'd like to see the actual message, sounds like you're stretching the truth a little bit to me. i can't imagine he was really so rude
> ...



Yay for Gmail, and maybe you should put that in a spoiler.


----------



## MichaelP. (Dec 4, 2009)

How?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 4, 2009)

MichaelP. said:


> How?





Spoiler



Just like the youtube tag, only with spoiler in it.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 4, 2009)

Maybe your question *was* retarded and he just got pissed off by you and wanted to get rid of you. Maybe that's also the reason you quoted him twice, once even as screen shot, but still haven't shown your own message.


----------



## esquimalt1 (Dec 4, 2009)

LOL! that's freaking messsed up


----------



## MichaelP. (Dec 4, 2009)

Thats a picture of my message.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 4, 2009)

MichaelP. said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, nothing is wrong with that, it's just that I had suggested the spoiler because some people may be offended (or something like that) from the "obscene" language is his reply. I guess I wasn't clear enough, my mistake.


----------



## MichaelP. (Dec 4, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> MichaelP. said:
> 
> 
> > Spoiler
> ...



Haha, fixed.


----------



## jskcuber (Dec 4, 2009)

*thats not acceptable*

first of all i think his use in language towards you isn't a smart move
2nd he just lost buisness from me and other people:fp
3rd why sell the cube when u dont like it?:confused:
4th he probably was in a bad mood:confused:
5th he should talk to customers more professionally and watch the language.
if he gets mad at me i dont think it will make a difference.:fp


----------



## Stefan (Dec 4, 2009)

MichaelP. said:


>


So you asked ediCubes for the name of his 3x3 manufacturer? Seriously? Do you disagree that that's retarded, or are you just surprised that he told you?


----------



## Osaka (Dec 4, 2009)

My apologizes to Michael Perkins. It was unprofessional of me to write that to you, so i apologize. If you want to know why I wrote that to you, then here: "Could you please give me
the name of your 3x3 manufacturers? I'm not starting my own shop, I just
want to make sure I'm getting a high quality cube."

It had nothing to do with you opening a shop or not, but on the part where you're making sure that you were getting a high quality cube. I know this may sound weird, but you ALREADY bought cubes from me before. (BOY WAS IT A HASSLE CONTACTING YOU TOO!), So from assuming that, i thought: "WTF would you ask me that? Could you not have judged the quality yourself since you actually own one?"
I would have given you a straight, mature respond back had you left that part out. 

And to the haters, edicubes will be closed after December. My Korean friend is leaving to study here in Canada. Thank you!


----------



## MichaelP. (Dec 4, 2009)

I don't believe I've ever bought a cube from you. I do have three edisons, but their from Ebay and Cubetalk. And I asked about the quality because the ones from ebay were horrible. 

@ Stefan, what's wrong with that? I want to know that I'm getting an edison and not some other rip off. If I'm going to pay 30+ dollars, I feel thats completely reasonable. 

Your apology is accepted, but I do want to know what cube I'm getting because I have been "burned before." I'm sorry about the closing of edicubes.


----------



## jskcuber (Dec 4, 2009)

*nice work*

at the most he apoligized thank you for your apology to him.


----------



## Osaka (Dec 4, 2009)

MichaelP. said:


> I don't believe I've ever bought a cube from you. I do have three edisons, but their from Ebay and Cubetalk. And I asked about the quality because the ones from ebay were horrible.
> 
> @ Stefan, what's wrong with that? I want to know that I'm getting an edison and not some other rip off. If I'm going to pay 30+ dollars, I feel thats completely reasonable.
> 
> Your apology is accepted, but I do want to know what cube I'm getting because I have been "burned before." I'm sorry about the closing of edicubes.



:fp
GO TO KFC HQ AND ASK FOR THEIR SECRET RECIPE! NO BS FAKE ONE!

EDISON CUBES ARE ****!


----------



## Stefan (Dec 4, 2009)

MichaelP. said:


> @ Stefan, what's wrong with that? I want to know that I'm getting an edison and not some other rip off.


Then ask him to confirm that you'll get an Edison, don't ask like you have no idea what the manufacturer is. Or... buy, and if it's not an Edison, withdraw the payment.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 4, 2009)

First, lemme telepathically flip the guy.
Second, that's like Billy Mays selling a product he dislikes. Why the heck would he sell them then? *sigh*


----------



## thiJUMBA (Dec 4, 2009)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> First, lemme telepathically flip the guy.
> Second, that's like Billy Mays selling a product he dislikes. Why the heck would he sell them then? *sigh*



to make some big money  
and wow... i thought edicubes were pro, so now i'm not getting it anymore


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 4, 2009)

Osaka said:


> MichaelP. said:
> 
> 
> > I don't believe I've ever bought a cube from you. I do have three edisons, but their from Ebay and Cubetalk. And I asked about the quality because the ones from ebay were horrible.
> ...



Ummm...... MichaelP, don't buy from him. This is his customer service. I bought from him, and I love my Edison (currently doesn't have stickers though) but I can't wait to get new stickers. He's a good seller, but maybe you shouldn't. It came in 2 days, and came with many extras. I got lollies, extra sticker set (brighter, and of really good quality), so I had a good buy, but maybe Edicubes has gone downhill.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Dec 4, 2009)

MichaelP, 

If you really want to know the manufacturer of the edison cubes, I'll tell you!
(oh btw i live in Korea and edison cubes aren't $hit. they are crap.(better than $hit))

The manufacturer is Shin Kwang Sa or 신광사 in korean.


----------

